# Bremerhaven und Umgebung



## Deleted 117972 (10. April 2009)

Moin,

Mein Kumpel und ich Fahren eigentlich so oft wie es geht doch immer nur zu zweit is auch oft nich so spannend.

Vlt gibs ja noch mehr von euch in der Gegend.

Von cruisen und den Tag geniesen bis hin zu ner ordentlichen Tour is da eigentlich alles möglich...............


mfg


----------



## Bikernoobie (1. Februar 2010)

Menno hier is totehos ein BHV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ar->E<-nd (8. September 2010)

Hey ho!
So halb tote Hose, ab Oktober bekommt ihr Verstärkung 
Bin nämlich drei Monate in Bremerhaven zum Prakikum und möcht gern mein MTB mitnehmen und wenns geht nicht immer alleine losfahren 
Also wenn jemand von euch unter der Woche abends mal Zeit und Lust hat, mir die Gegend zu zeigen, ich bin gern dabei 
Grüße!
Arend


----------



## mephdrac (9. September 2010)

Yapp, gibt noch mehr. Fahre allerdings noch nicht so lange. Und ja, irgendwie scheint es rund um BHV nicht so viel los zu sein. Also, falls ihr auch mit einem Anfänger fahren würdet, denn sagt mal bescheid.

Ciao


----------



## ar->E<-nd (9. September 2010)

na klar ;-) 
also ich wär dabei ab oktober 
Dann pack ich also sowohl das Rad als auch die Lampe ein 
Grüße!
Arend


----------



## mephdrac (10. September 2010)

Hi Arend,

na dann - sag' bescheid, wenn Du in BHV bist. Und dann kann es losgehen! 

Ciao


----------



## mephdrac (15. September 2010)

Leider ist ja noch nicht soviel bei herausgekommen. Ich fahre immer noch allein. Ist denn wirklich keiner da - der mit mir mitfahren möchte!?

Ok, vielleich ja jetzt - man soll die Hoffnung ja nicht aufgeben!


----------



## lost focus (15. September 2010)

Jo hier 
fahre auch noch nicht lange MTB
fahre mehr RR
aber hätte schon Lust auf eine Tour
komme aus Langen
Gruß lf


----------



## lost focus (19. September 2010)

Hallo mephdrac und ich werden uns am Di. 22.09 in Loxstedt zu einer Runde Treffen hatt noch einer Lust
Gruß lf


----------



## mephdrac (19. September 2010)

Leider ist mir am Dienstag doch etwas dazwischen gekommen.  Wie ist es Mittwoch?


----------



## lost focus (19. September 2010)

Ja Mittwoch würde auch klappen
Gruß lf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephdrac (20. September 2010)

OK, dann Mittwoch, 22.09.2010 um 17:30 ?

Treffpunkt - Nettoparkplatz in Loxstedt? Ist leicht zu finden, wenn man von Nesse kommend nach Loxstedt reinfährt, ist der Netto gleich am Ortseingang Loxstedt auf der linken Seite. Eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen.

Na - und dann schau'n wir mal weiter. Also - bis Mittwoch!


----------



## lost focus (28. September 2010)

@ Mephdrac
so habe heute wieder eine Erkundungs Tour gefahren
wann wollen wir diese Woche fahren..?? Freitag ..??
Bis dann l f


----------



## mephdrac (30. September 2010)

lost focus schrieb:


> @ Mephdrac
> so habe heute wieder eine Erkundungs Tour gefahren
> wann wollen wir diese Woche fahren..?? Freitag ..??
> Bis dann l f





Yapp, morgen also Freitag habe ich Zeit. Ich kann sogar früher - ab 16:00 Uhr? Wann und wo treffen wir uns diesmal?


----------



## lost focus (1. Oktober 2010)

Moin
ja ich denke das war doch eine schöne Runde heute
wäre toll wenn wir am Do. 7.10. noch eine Runde fahren könnten bei Dir
und wenn noch 1-2 Fahrer dazukommen würden
Gruß lost focus


----------



## mephdrac (4. Oktober 2010)

yapp - war gut letzten Freitag. Am Do., den 07.10. kann ich leider nicht. Hatte ja gesagt, ich muss nochmal schauen. Diese Woche geht nur heute oder Freitag, vielleicht auch Mittwoch (aber nur vielleicht).


----------



## lost focus (4. Oktober 2010)

Moin da wir am Freitag im Kurzurlaub fahren wäre der Mittwoch besser für mich...
Gruß lf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lost focus (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo
nächstes Treffen bei mir am Mo. 11.10.10   abfahrt ca 17:15 Uhr
wer noch Lust hatt kann zum  "*Langener REWE Markt*"  Schmidtkuhlsweg Parkplatz Einfahrt  kommen.
da ich jetzt ein langes WE im Center Park mache bin ich die Tage nicht zuerreichen..........
   Bis dann LF


----------



## mephdrac (8. Oktober 2010)

lost focus schrieb:


> Hallo
> nächstes Treffen bei mir am Mo. 11.10.10   abfahrt ca 17:15 Uhr
> wer noch Lust hatt kann zum  "*Langener REWE Markt*"  Schmidtkuhlsweg Parkplatz Einfahrt  kommen.
> da ich jetzt ein langes WE im Center Park mache bin ich die Tage nicht zuerreichen..........
> Bis dann LF



Da ich Mitfahren werden, kann man auch mich kontaktieren. Dann wissen wir, ob wir noch auf jemanden warten müssen.

Dann bis Montag.


----------



## LiF (8. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin aus OHZ 

Ich fahre mit nem Kumpel wenn es unsere Zeit zu lässt so oft wie möglich in den harz, weil hier ja nun mal absolut NICHTS ist zum freeriden oder so!


----------



## lost focus (8. Oktober 2010)

Moin LiF
warst du ihr schon mal in ZEVEN im MTB-Fun-Park???
wenn ja erzähle mal..wir möchten dort mal Testfahren
Gruß von der Nordsee


----------



## LiF (8. Oktober 2010)

Bis jetzt war ich hier in der Gegend noch nicht viel unterwegs.
habe auch im Sommer erst wieder angefangen mit biken.
Zeven SOLL nicht schlecht sein, aber unbedingt viel kann man dort auch nicht erwarten 
Ich mach mir wirklich lieber den Weg in den Harz, 250km sind von uns aus ja nicht so die Welt *G*


----------



## lost focus (11. Oktober 2010)

Hallo 
ja war eine schöne Runde heute , schon mit drei Fahrern..
wäre ja toll wenn am Freitag oder Sonntag noch was abgesprochen werden könnte. Betr. Termin
Gruß lf


----------



## ar->E<-nd (13. Oktober 2010)

hey ho, ja war wirklich ne gute Runde!
Wochenende ist bei mir meist schlecht weil meine bessere Hälfte mich dann zu Gesicht bekommen möchte 
Aber ab Montag bin ich wieder dabei!
Oder morgen Abend wenn sich was kurzfristig ergibt? 
Gruß!
Arend


----------



## lost focus (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ja dann am Montag im Süden und am Do. im Norden   OK welche urzeit am MO.??
Gruß Heiko


----------



## mephdrac (17. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich bin ab 16:30 daheim. D.h. Ab 17 Uhr - Loxstedt - ist möglich.


----------



## mephdrac (19. Oktober 2010)

Wo sind all die Bremerhavener MTBler hin?? Gibt es tatsächlich sowenige, dass wir es nur schaffen, zu dritt zu fahren? Das kann ich nicht glauben, also wie sieht's aus? Wer in BHV oder Umzu hat denn Lust mit uns dreien, mitzufahren??? 

P.S.: Gestern war es mal wieder ein gute Tour (fand ich), trotz meines Knieproblems!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lost focus (24. Oktober 2010)

Hallo
Ja dann würde ich sagen wie Besprochen am Mo. 25.10 bei mir in LANGEN wieder...freue mich schon ...werde heute noch eine neue Runde austesten..
aber es wird eine lockere Runde
Bis dann lf


----------



## mephdrac (24. Oktober 2010)

Ok. Bin dann morgen wieder dabei. 17:15 Uhr in Langen!?


----------



## lost focus (24. Oktober 2010)

Ja 17:15 ist OK
Gruß


----------



## mephdrac (24. Oktober 2010)

Ok - dann bis morgen!


----------



## lost focus (26. Oktober 2010)

Ja war doch eine lockere Runde, Ich hoffe dein Bein hatt auch alles locker überstanden,
ja wie gesagt evtl. am Do abend oder den Samstag, werde noch gucken wann und ob Jörg zeit hatt...
bis dann l f


----------



## lost focus (2. November 2010)

Moin
ja gestern haben wir wieder mit kleiner Gruppe eine lockere Bremerhaven Seeside Tour gefahren..
den Rest der Woche habe ich leider keine Zeit...
bis dann l f


----------



## mephdrac (2. November 2010)

Ich werde heute mein altes Bike reaktivieren, da ich mir ja am Sonntag am neuen Rad die Schaltung und Speiche weggerissen habe. Das neue Schaltauge muss natürlich erst bestellt werden.

Und die Deppen gestern haben mir auch noch die falschen Speichen gegeben - obwohl ich die originale dabei hatte. Erst zuhause habe ich dann gemerkt, dass die neue zu lang ist. Naja muss ich heute nochmal los.

Gut, ich denke ich werde am Do. wieder fahren (mit dem alten Bike). Mal sehen wer noch Lust hat.


----------



## lost focus (2. November 2010)

Hallo
habe nachgelesen das am Sa. 27.11.10 in ZEVEN die möglichkeit besteht dort eine Runde zufahren...also wer auch Lust und Zeit hatt Bitte melden 
Gruß l f


----------



## paul.lahner (3. November 2010)

moin!

mein kumpel war schon in zeven,und den weg/leistungsverhältnis lohnt sich das nicht wirklich.
was ich euch echt empfehlen kann ist der deister!!!
da kann man immer fahren,ca 2 autostunden,400m höhe und knackige anstiege+trails.
mehr braucht man nicht wirklich.
für mehr infos pn an mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (3. November 2010)

Sofern das Wetter mitspielt, werde ich auch rumkommen! Gibs schon ne Uhrzeit fürs Treffen?


----------



## mephdrac (4. November 2010)

Sofern mein MTB wieder fit ist. (Ja ja die Schaltaugen bestellen.) Bin ich am 27. dabei.


----------



## lost focus (6. November 2010)

Hallo Ich denke an dem Sa. könnten wir gegen 14 UHR dort sein..
Gruß l f


----------



## LiF (6. November 2010)

Okay, dass sollte passen.
Denke wir werden bereits früher dort sein 

Fahren dann (sofern mein Bike mal kommt) mit nem Kona Coiler und nem Cannondale Gemini dort rum!


----------



## lost focus (7. November 2010)

Ja, super bis dann ... ..


----------



## mephdrac (9. November 2010)

So, also ich bin am 27.11. dabei. Mein Bike ist wieder ok, trotz Ärger mit der Schaltung. Nu ist aber alles wieder wie es soll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephdrac (22. November 2010)

Tach! Mal den Thread wieder ausgraben - sonst denkt noch einer, wir würden nicht mehr fahren

Vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch ein paar mehr MTBler rund um BHV, die trotz des kommenden Winters weiter fahren! Dann mal melden.

Vielleicht kommen ja noch jemand mit - am Sa. 27.11. nach Zeven. Siehe diesen Thread - weiter oben.

Bis denne....


----------



## _HerrVorragend_ (24. November 2010)

moin, schön zu sehen , dass hier überhaupt was los is in BHV.
ich selber fahre mit ein paar leute (ca. 6) dirt und street, demnach mal was anderes :
wo sind die nächsten brauchbaren spots?

mfg klaas


----------



## lost focus (28. November 2010)

Hallo
gestern waren MEPHDRAC und ich im Bike PFun Park ZEVEN........
es hatt einen riesen Spass gemacht
das wird bestimmt bald wiederholt
Gruß Lost focus


----------



## mephdrac (28. November 2010)

Yupp, hat riesen Spaß gemacht! Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.



@_HerrVorragend_ : Spots hinsichtlich Dirt - weiß ich leider keine - sorry!


----------



## lost focus (29. November 2010)

@mephdrac  ja siehste endlich mit Bild...
L G


----------



## mephdrac (29. November 2010)

Yapp, und ich bin es auch noch selbst


----------



## lost focus (12. Dezember 2010)

OK wir werden am So. Vormittag nach ZEVEN fahren
wer auch noch Lust hatt Bitte melden
Gruß L F


----------



## mephdrac (13. Dezember 2010)

Na, dass ist ja dann super. Am Sonntag geht es bei mir - sagte ich ja. Bin also dabei.!


----------



## freakforfun (29. Dezember 2010)

moin moin!
wie lang sind eure touren immer so? 
bin mtb-wiedereinsteiger und grad dabei ein rad aufzubauen.
hätte auch interesse, das ein oder andere mal an einer "geführten tour" teil zu nehmen (bin noch nicht so lang in bhv und kenn mich net so gut aus).
gruß


----------



## mephdrac (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

bei uns ist es ganz unterschiedlich. Allerdings liegen wir meistens zwischen 40 und 60 km. Gut - jetzt im Schnee nicht ganz soviel . Ansonsten - Anfänger oder Wiedereinsteiger - alles kein Prob. Also - wann haste so Zeit - wann willst Du loslegen!?

Im Januar kann ich erstmal nur Montags oder am Wochenende.

Also bis dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freakforfun (29. Dezember 2010)

denke mal das ich das rad in den nächsten 2-3 wochen komplett hab und dann starten kann.
werde das hier weiter verfolgen und mich dann mehr einklinken wenn ich soweit bin.
danke und gruß


----------



## mephdrac (29. Dezember 2010)

Yo, dann sag' Bescheid - wenn Du soweit bist. Bis denne...


----------



## mephdrac (4. Januar 2011)

Ob's noch mehr Leut's in BHV und Umzu gibt, die trotz der (sagen wir mal bescheidenen) Wetterlage mit ihrem MTB unterwegs sind!? 

Ich schon!!!  

Falls also, noch jemand nicht allein fahren will - bitte melden.

P.S.: Zum xTen Mal der Aufruf. Damit nicht vergessen wird, dass auch in BHV MTB zum Biken da sind.


----------



## BBK (12. Januar 2011)

Moin Leute verkaufe leider wegen Hobby Aufgabe mein Radon Bike:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/radon-qlt-pro,-profi-bike,-vollgefederter-rahmen,-mountainbike/17764919

Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## ar->E<-nd (12. Januar 2011)

Hey ho!
dann will ich mich auch nochmal einklinken und Bescheid geben, dass ich den Winter mit durchfahre (dabei aber nicht müde werde, mich über die völlig verschlammten oder vereisten Wege zu beschweren   )
Wenn wieder ne Tour ansteht, vllt sogar unter der Woche, sagt mir Bescheid.
Grüße!

Arend


----------



## mephdrac (12. Januar 2011)

Yo, Montag wieder! 

Habe ja gerade leider nur montags zeit. Oder am WE.


----------



## paul.lahner (21. Januar 2011)

moin, wie sieht s montag aus?


----------



## mephdrac (22. Januar 2011)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> moin, wie sieht s montag aus?



Ich bzw. wir fahren wohl am Montag. Genaue Start-Zeit steht noch nicht fest. Wird aber wohl wieder zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr liegen, denke ich, ich könnte aber auch noch ein wenig früher.

Willst Du mitfahren? Dann bist Du herzlich willkommen. Sag' bescheid!


----------



## britzel (4. Februar 2011)

Moin moin zusammen, 

ich hätte schon Interesse bei euch mitzufahren. Jedoch doch fahre ich kein MTB, sondern ein Tourenrad. Was sind das denn für Wege, die ihr  fahrt? Wenn ich auf den Wegen mit meinem Rad ohne Probleme mithalten kann, wäre ich auf jeden Fall mal dabei.

besten Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephdrac (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich denke schon, dass die meisten Touren, die wir hier fahren, auch mit einem Tourenrad zu bewältigen sind. Kannst ja einfach mal mitfahren, wenn die Strecke zu hart ist, sagste bescheid und wir fahren eine Ausweichstrecke - ist ja kein Problem. Aber wir sind ja hier - nicht in den Bergen, daher so wild sind die Strecken nicht.

Ich selbst werden morgen vormittag wieder loslegen, vielleicht auch noch heute abend - mal sehen. Ansonsten, wann haste Zeit?

Gruß
ich


----------



## gazza-loddi (12. Februar 2011)

männer....
hier oben is nix zu freeriden....das nervt....ständig in den harz wo´s überwiegend nur nass ist..und einmal im jahr nach willingen/wiberg...geht hier oben was zum trailen...hat wer intresse..wohne zw stade und cuxtown...


----------



## gazza-loddi (22. Februar 2011)

gut männer,..verstanden....lasst stecken..


----------



## mephdrac (24. Februar 2011)

@gazza-loddi

Mir ist ja nun nicht ganz klar, wie ich Deine Frage verstehen muss. Suchste Leute zum Fahren oder unbekannte Trails!? Vielleichts liegt's ja an mir, hab's halt nicht verstanden, daher hatte ich auch nicht geantwortet. Hatte gehofft, ein anderer versteht es.


----------



## LiF (24. Februar 2011)

Wo und wie willste auch hier im Flachland freeriden??
Zwischen Bremen Nord und Schwanewede gibt es ein Waldstück, wo ein paar Drops, Table´s und auch eine ca 350m lange "freeride"-Strecke ist. Es ist auch alles recht steil dort, daher brauch man auch die kurze Zeit nicht treten 
Das ist nichts großes und übermäßig tolles, aber man kann halt schon seinen Spaß dort haben.
Sofern es nicht regnet, bin ich am Samstag auch da.


----------



## gazza-loddi (24. Februar 2011)

na kuck ma...
genau so was mein ich.... hier oben sind immer irgendwo trails...kennt nur keiner und genau so was möchte ich halt hier oben machen ,nen spassplatz,wenn geht..irgendwo zentral zwischen den intresenten hier....man sollte natürlich den besitzer der fläche kennen um nicht in ungnade zu fallen....aber n paar tables schaufeln , nen kicker im gefälle,north shores wird wohl mangels material hin un her schwer und wenn kids und andere spacken in der nähe- ist sowas eh schnell ruiniert und der holzbau lohnt kaum....
die nummer in bremen kann man sich ja mal ankucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiF (25. Februar 2011)

Also das Waldstück in Bremen ist 100% Privatbesitz und gehört zu einem Reiterhof gegenüber.
Der Enkel des Besitzer fährt selber DH und FR (auch Wettbewerbe), daher ist das fahren dort und auch das Umbauen absolut KEIN Problem, es schaufeln auch immer fleißig 2-3 Leute da rum.
Das ganze umgebaue sollte dort aber grundsätzlich nur nach Absprache stattfinden mit den jenigen, die es alles erbaut haben!!

Aber um ein wenig spaß zu haben, ist es echt ausreichend


----------



## gazza-loddi (25. Februar 2011)

daumen hoch...sowas lob ich mir...da steck ich auch gerne was in die kasse für streckenpflege...wenns mein hometrail wäre würd ich mich auch übersowas freuen.
als ich letztes mal um nen spot gekümmert habe und den eigentümer gefragt (und ein definitives JA bekommen habe)habenständig prepupertäre unbehaarte spacken meinen 2 meter north shore eingerissen...macht nich so spass wenn man drauf fährt und das ding gibt unter einem nach.
also wenn gut gemacht ist bei euch im wald  sollte man sowas pflegen und schön geheim halten...(was sich hiermit grad erledigt hat)
meine frau hat was gegen north shores im garten zw den primeln...kann mir nich erklären warum


----------



## LiF (26. Februar 2011)

Keine Angst, das Waldstück liegt eh genau an einer Hauptstraße und ist wunderbar zu sehen  Daher ist es nicht sonderlich schlimm das hier zu erzählen!


----------



## bikemaster22 (4. März 2011)

Ahoi, 

ich habe mir letztes Jahr nach langer RR-Zeit auch wieder ein MTB gekauft und würde mich Euren Touren sehr gerne anschließen! 

Ich bin noch bis Ende April beruflich im Ausland unterwegs, wohne dann aber wieder in Bhv Mitte. 

Würde es  finden, wenn es klappen würde.


----------



## lost focus (5. März 2011)

@ bikemaster 22
ja super melde dich...wir können auch im Sommer mit dem RR oder MTB fahren...grins habe auch beides ..
Gruß aus Langen


----------



## CharlesC (14. März 2011)

Moin,
ich wäre auch dabei. Mein Bike wurde im Februar in Hemslingen geklaut und seitdem sehe ich meine Form schwinden. Am 15.4. kommt endlich ein mein neues Traumrad.
Ich fahre seit 5 Jahren MTB, meistens Touren zwischen 20 und 220 km. Ich wohne auf der "Alten Bürger" und bin nur an den Wochenenden hier.
Ich gebe nochmal einen Laut, wenn ich wieder mobil bin.


----------



## CharlesC (10. April 2011)

CharlesC schrieb:


> Ich gebe nochmal einen Laut, wenn ich wieder mobil bin.



So, seit Freitag bin ich wieder mobil - leider ist das Forum tot
Dann muss ich wohl doch auf bikemaster warten.


----------



## bikemaster22 (10. April 2011)

Charles,

schön zu hören das du dein neues Bike bekommen hast ;-) Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten bis es für mich zurück nach Deutschland geht um endlich wieder zu biken. Der neue LRS ist auch schon bestellt! 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## mephdrac (11. April 2011)

Hi,

so endlich habe ich auch wieder Zeit. Also, wie sieht es aus? Wer hat Lust zu biken!?

Ciao


----------



## lost focus (12. April 2011)

Moin 
ja ich wie immer..grins
nächste Woche haben wir Urlaub..wir fahren in der Bike Park Winterberg..wenn wir wieder kommen fahren wir wieder zusammen
Lg  LF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephdrac (23. April 2011)

Nun ja, damit niemand denkt, in BHV und umzu wird nicht MTB gefahren. Schreibe ich mal wieder was, dann kommt der Thread nach vorn und vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand, der Lust zum Biken hat. Wäre supi, denn nur allein fahren ist ja auch nicht immer so doll. Ok, bis denne...

Ciao


----------



## Cux_86 (25. April 2011)

Hallo komme aus Cuxhaven und bin noch recht neu auf dem Gebiet fahre zur zeit oft im Werner Wald hätte aber Lust neue Wege zu erkunden. Könnte noch einen Zweiten mit bringen währen also schon min 3.


----------



## bikemaster22 (26. April 2011)

Hey Ho,

morgen geht mein Flieger zurück nach Deutschland und ich darf endlich auch in die Bikesaison 2011 starten. Wie schaut es bei Euch am Wochenende mit einer Tour aus?! Grüße aus Afrika


----------



## Cux_86 (26. April 2011)

Ja am Wochenenden sieht es denke ich sehr gut aus können ja nochmal schreiben. Viele grüße nach djibouti ;-) und grüße mir den sanden


----------



## mephdrac (26. April 2011)

Habe wohl am WE auch Zeit. Wisst ihr schon wann?


----------



## lost focus (26. April 2011)

Wann wo..
muß aber mein Rad noch durchgucken...waren 3 Tage im Bikepark Winterberg....
Lg LF


----------



## Cux_86 (26. April 2011)

So wie es aussieht wohl im Werner Wald in cux wann würde euch das denn am besten passen??


----------



## mephdrac (26. April 2011)

Da ich bis jetzt nicht am WE verplant bin. Ist mir die Uhrzeit fast egal, aber bitte nicht zu früh, denn ein wenig ausschlafen wäre nicht schlecht am WE. Ich würde also sagen frühestens ab 11 Uhr!? Wo genau würden wir uns dann Treffen!? War schon lange nicht mehr im Werner Wald - kenne mich net so gut aus. Samstag oder Sonntag? Ich denke, mir ist Samstag etwas lieber. Wenn es aber bei euch nicht passt, ginge auch Sonntag.

ciao


----------



## Cux_86 (27. April 2011)

Denke zum treffen ist die Promenade in cuxhaven salenburg ganz gut zeitlich hört sich 11 nicht schlecht an mir wäre Sonntag lieber .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlesC (27. April 2011)

Am So könnte ich auch. Würde mich freuen die anderen "Flachlandbiker" hier oben mal kennenzulernen.


----------



## mephdrac (28. April 2011)

Ok, da offenbar mehr zu Sonntag tendiert wird, werde ich es mal so einrichten. Dann gehe ich mal davon aus, dass wir uns dann am Sonntag 11 Uhr, Strandpromenade Sahlenburg treffen!?

Supi, ich hoffe, ich stehe nachher nicht allein da. Also, dann bis Sonntag. Ach ja, welchen fitnessstand habt ihr denn so? Bei mir würde ich mal sagen, mittelmäßig, wird aber besser.

Also, man sieht sich!


----------



## bikemaster22 (28. April 2011)

So, bin seit heute Morgen aus Afrika zurück ;-) und versuche am Sonntag um 11Uhr auch in CUX zu sein! Sollte doch noch was dazwischen kommen, melde ich mich wieder! Bis die Tage


----------



## Cux_86 (28. April 2011)

Mein Fitnessstand ist eigentlich recht gut aber da ich mich Grad von einem Bänderriss erhole, werde ich wohl der letzte sein. Was Fahrt ihr denn eigentlich so am liebsten ist ja recht viel von im Wald mein Schwerpunkt liegt bei cross-country ist auch ein für norddeutsche Verhältnisse guter singletrail vorhanden


----------



## CharlesC (30. April 2011)

Ich dachte, mein Fitness-Stand sei gut, 6 Std. Trails in den Harburger Berge am Freitag haben mich eines Besseren belehrt - meine Oberschenkel brennen immer noch! Ich hoffe, das wird sich am Sonntag nicht mehr so negativ auswirken. 
Ich fahre normalerweise sportliche Touren (knapp 30er Schnitt) zwischen 15 und 150 km, aber halt meistens eher flach.

@bikemaster22:
Ist der LRS schon einsatzbereit?


----------



## bikemaster22 (30. April 2011)

Bin morgen nun definitiv dabei! Sehen uns um 11Uhr in Sahlenburg an der Strandpromenade.

Mein Fitness Stand ist zur Zeit nicht gerade der beste - ehrlich gesagt bin ich gestern, für dieses Jahr, meine erste Tour (ca. 110km) gefahren. 

@CharlesC: 
Der LRS ist leider noch nicht geliefert worden - Problem ist die schwarzwäldische Gelassenheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlesC (1. Mai 2011)

Gute Tour heute im Wernerwald  Schöne Strecken und nette bis anspruchsvolle (Hardtail) Trails mit tlw. tiefen, sandigen Böden. Schönes Wetter und ein abschließendes Eis rundeten das Ganze ab - Fazit: wiederholenswert!

Fotos folgen... Shice Technik


----------



## CharlesC (1. Mai 2011)

v.li.: Thomas, Sebastian, Charles, Frank



Frank auf einem Heide-Trail


----------



## CharlesC (3. Mai 2011)

Ich werde am kommenden Wochenende (Sa/So) in Hamburg sein und auch wieder in den Harburger Bergen biken. 
Das Rahmenprogramm passt auch: Hafengeburtstag und am So.:
*Muttertag! *(nicht vergessen Jungs)
Also, wenn jmd. mitkommen möchte, dann meldet euch kurzfristig...


----------



## Uelle (3. Mai 2011)

Moin-Moin,

... würde mich gerne mal anschließen. Könnte ggf. auch ein paar schöne Sachen (falls noch nicht bekannt) auf dem TrÜbPl zeigen.

Gruß Uelle


----------



## Cux_86 (3. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei wann und wo treffen wir uns bringe dann noch jemand mit


----------



## Cux_86 (3. Mai 2011)

Bei uns würde Samstag am besten passen


----------



## mephdrac (3. Mai 2011)

Tach!

Also, am Samstag bin ich wohl dabei, wenn nix dazwischen kommt. Wann und wo treffen?

Ach ja, letzten So. war . Können wir auch wiederholen.

Ciao


----------



## CharlesC (3. Mai 2011)

Ja, Mist. Samstag bin ich jetzt in Hamburg...
Viel Spaß auf'm ÜbPlatz, den kenne ich noch ganz gut von damals... Die Wernerwald-Tour wird später wiederholt!

Kette rechts,
Charles


----------



## Cux_86 (3. Mai 2011)

Du bist doch da um zu biken oder nicht währe dabei mit neuem bike


----------



## Uelle (4. Mai 2011)

Moin-Moin,

... wann und wo soll Treffen sein. Ich mach mal einen Vorschlag:

Samstag, 13.00 Uhr, beim WC-Häuschen am Kitesurfer-Parkplatz/Spielplatz

Gruß Uelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlesC (4. Mai 2011)

Cux_86 schrieb:


> Du bist doch da um zu biken oder nicht währe dabei mit neuem bike



 da habe ich etwas falsch verstanden - ich dachte, ihr wollte wieder in Cuxhaven fahren.

Als Treffpunkt schlage ich die Kärntner Hütte vor (direkt an der B73-A7/S-Bahn Neuwiedenthal). Zeitlich schlage ich 13:00 Uhr vor...

Was für ein Bike ist es denn jetzt geworden?


----------



## Cux_86 (4. Mai 2011)

Ist ein Dynamics Balck Star geworden 

Zum Wochenende hatte eigentlich vor am Samstag in den Hamburger Bergen zu fahren. Haben glaub ich ein wenig aneinander vorbei geredet. Also mein Vorschlag währe um 11 in Cux los zu fahren, oder aus welcher richtung kommst du.


----------



## CharlesC (4. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte (vllt. mit Thomas - klärt sich nachher) am Samstag um 10:30 mit der Bahn über HB nach Harburg fahren.
Wir könnten aber auch über Cux fahren, dann wären wir um 11:30 in Cux und um 13:36 in Harburg -> Vorteil, wir könnten uns das NDS-Ticket teilen, was'n 10er + Fahradkarte/Person macht.

Die "HAMBURG Harburger Berge"-Gruppe aus'm Nebenzimmer hier fährt Sa. immer um 11:00 ab KH, vllt treffen wir ja noch welche oder fangen an, wenn die in der Hütte zum Bierchen übergehen...


----------



## Uelle (4. Mai 2011)

... Harburg, da klinke ich mich aus. Ich dachte Cuxhaven. Nächste Woche geht es für mich schon 4 Tage in den Harz.


----------



## CharlesC (4. Mai 2011)

Uelle schrieb:


> ... Harburg, da klinke ich mich aus. Ich dachte Cuxhaven.


Sorry, da haben wir wohl an einander vorbei geredet... Was spricht dagegen, mit nach Harburg zu fahren? Ist doch eine super Vorbereitung auf den Harz


----------



## Cux_86 (4. Mai 2011)

Da mein Kumpel mit dem Auto fahren will werde ich wohl dort mitfahren dann können wir uns ja sonst da treffen kannst ja mal per pn deine Nummer schicken das wir uns auch dort finden


----------



## mephdrac (4. Mai 2011)

Irgendwie verwirrend. 

Wie soll das jetzt laufen? Zug? Wann fährt denn einer zurück nach BHV? Oder fahre ich doch lieber mit dem Auto!?


----------



## Cux_86 (4. Mai 2011)

Hab Grad mit meinem Kumpel telefoniert sieht so aus das ich wohl doch mit euch mit der Bahn fahre und wir uns dort mit ihm treffen also wann genau fährt die Bahn in cux ab


----------



## mephdrac (4. Mai 2011)

Wann wäre denn die Abfahrt in BHV? Bzw. wie fährt der Zug eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephdrac (5. Mai 2011)

Jetzt lese ich das erst mit der Zeit. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe starten CharlesC und bikemaster22 um 10:30 uhr in BHV - HBF?

Ist das noch so? Und wann fährt der Zug wieder zurück?
Und wie läuft das jetzt mit dem Niedersachsenticket? Fragen über Fragen, vielleicht sollte ich doch einfach mit dem Auto fahren. Mit dem Zug ist es aber wohl billiger. Wie auch immer, bis denne.


----------



## mephdrac (5. Mai 2011)

Ich werde mit dem Auto hinfahren, ist erstmal einfacher für mich. Also, dann bis Samstag 13:00 Uhr Kärntner Hütte. Also, bis dann.


----------



## Cux_86 (5. Mai 2011)

Ich werde wohl mit dem Auto hin und mit dem Zug zurück 13 Uhr in der kärntener Hütte sind wir dabei


----------



## CharlesC (5. Mai 2011)

mephdrac schrieb:


> Jetzt lese ich das erst mit der Zeit. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe starten CharlesC und bikemaster22 um 10:30 uhr in BHV - HBF?
> 
> Ist das noch so? Und wann fährt der Zug wieder zurück?
> Und wie läuft das jetzt mit dem Niedersachsenticket? Fragen über Fragen...



Moin Frank!
Ja, wir fahren um 10:28 ab BHV Hbf. Das NDS-Ticket lohnt sich ja schon ab 2 Personen, wenn du ca. 10:15 da bist, dann können wir alle 3 zusammen fahren. Bis zu 5 Mann können damit für 29,- in Bremen, NDS und Hamburg im Nahverkehr (Kein IC/ICE) fahren. Fahrrad kostet 4,50/Tag extra - muss jeder am Automaten ziehen... Bis Samstag 

Charles


----------



## mephdrac (6. Mai 2011)

ok, bin dann um 10:15 am HBF (BHV). Bis morgen.


----------



## bikemaster22 (6. Mai 2011)

Bin morgen auch dabei  Wird bestimmt eine Super Tour... Kann zwar nicht ganz nachvollziehen WER / WANN / WIE nach Harburg kommt aber egal 

Seeee Yaaaa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlesC (7. Mai 2011)

Wieder 'ne gute Tour.
Die Nummer mit dem Team verfolgen wir nochmal...

@ Cux 86:
Bitte schön: Klick unbedingt mal  (auch für alle anderen interessant)

@ bikemaster22:
Klick 1
Klick 2

@ alle Mitfahrer "BamS":
Bilder kommen, wenn ich Bock habe - wahrscheinlich morgen.

Schönen Abend
Charles


----------



## CharlesC (8. Mai 2011)

So, hier ein paar Bilder von gestern:



Am Wegweiser



v.l. Charles, Patrick, Sebastian, Frank, Thomas



v.l. Scott Scale Premium, Cube Ltd. Team, Dynamics Black Star, Focus Raven Ltd., Ghost AMR 7500



Der Kaiserstuhl ist mit 65m die 9.höchste Erhebung Hamburgs! (Liste)



Und der Start der grandiosen Abfahrt...

Für die Bilder eurer Bikes treffen wir uns einfach oder ihr PNent mir eure email-Adressen. Kann allerdings bis Mittwoch dauern.

Kette rechts - Charles


----------



## Cux_86 (8. Mai 2011)

War ein absolut super Tag, hätte nicht gedacht das hier im norden so eine Gute Möglichkeit ist zu fahren.


----------



## PatrickD (8. Mai 2011)

Jo, echt stark mit euch da oben sowie auch unten. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Bin an alle grenzen gekommen ohne tot zu sein. Super.
Ich freue mich auf das nächste Mal  Greetz


----------



## Funsports_Z (9. Mai 2011)

Cux_86 schrieb:


> hätte nicht gedacht das hier im norden so eine Gute Möglichkeit ist zu fahren.



Moin, moin,

jepp, die HB's haben was!  es gibt ja zum Glück noch ein wenig mehr hier im Norden; grade für die Kollegen aus CUX und Umgebung bietet sich das hier an:

Einmal die B73 runter bis Buxtehude oder Zug:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=5FE2F5618FF73F49E8A0431186097736?fileId=gnezgyhyhydyxcib

Buxtehude/ Neukosterforst; etwas kleiner aber ansonsten sehr ähnlich HB's mit teilweise mehr HM und für die ein oder andre echte Freeride- einlage gut.

und dann natürlich noch unser schönes Zeven

Gruß

Jan


----------



## bikemaster22 (9. Mai 2011)

All,

die Tour am Wochenende hat super viel Spaß gemacht und vergleichbares ist zu wiederholen 

Der EDGE 800 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UOwjxE9sgQ"]YouTube        - Garmin Edge 800 Touchscreen Fahrrad GPS bei ALL-GPS.de[/nomedia] ist bestellt und somit die nächste guided Tour gesichert. Leider habe ich heute auch die Info bekommen das es Lieferschwierigkeiten mit meinen Naben gibt - dauert wohl noch eine bis zwei Wochen 

Mittwoch Abend ist die nächste Tour in und um Bhv geplant! Wer lust hat melden!

Seeee Yaaa....


----------



## mephdrac (10. Mai 2011)

Tach,

yapp, die Tour am WE war super. Mittwoch, bin ich wie gesagt dabei. Wann soll es denn losgehen? Frühestens kann ich am 16:30 Uhr.

Ciao


----------



## Cux_86 (10. Mai 2011)

Wann wollt ihr denn los am Mittwoch hätte ja schon Lust


----------



## PatrickD (10. Mai 2011)

Hey, ich wäre sicher auch gern dabei, wenn es durchs Gelände geht.Morgen soll es erfrischenden Schauer geben ? Vielleicht könnte ich ab 17.00  oder 18.00U.Wo würdet ihr los fahren? Greetz


----------



## bikemaster22 (10. Mai 2011)

Hey,

wollten uns gegen 17Uhr in Bhv auf dem Theodor-Heuss-Platz 

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=theodor heus platz bremerhaven&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wl

treffen! Wir passen die Tour dann dem Wetter an 

Bis morgen und einen schönen Abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatrickD (10. Mai 2011)

Cool,ich bin dabei bis 19 Uhr habe ich sicher Zeit.


----------



## Cux_86 (10. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei bis morgen .


----------



## CharlesC (10. Mai 2011)

Ich bin natürlich auch dabei... Gute Nacht + bis morgen


----------



## mephdrac (11. Mai 2011)

Oha, doch wieder alle dabei. Bin selbstverständlich auch dabei. Dann bis nachher.

PS.: Vielleicht bin ich ein paar Minuten später - hoffe mein Timing passt, dann bin ich pünktlich.


----------



## CharlesC (11. Mai 2011)

So, mal was neues: Klick
 
Schöne Restwoche und ein entspanntes Wochenende mit vielen Kilometern. Drückt mir die Daumen für meine verdammt dumme Idee, am Sonntag Marathon zu laufen! Ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder da bin und meine Beine wieder eine Kurbel um 360° drehen können...


----------



## Cux_86 (15. Mai 2011)

Na wie schaut es bei euch aus habt ihr Lust am Donnerstag nach harburg zu fahren für Patrick währe das nochmal nen gutes Training vorm gadersee


----------



## mephdrac (16. Mai 2011)

Lust schon - Zeit nein. Da ich ja arbeiten muss, würde sich die Strecke nach Harburg nicht lohnen. Harburg ist mir unter der Woche zu weit. Cux oder BHV würden gehen, ob ich allerdings am Do. überhaupt kann, weiß ich noch nicht, wird sich erst noch klären.

Ok, auf jeden Fall viel Spaß in Harburg, wenn ihr hinfahrt.

Ciao


----------



## bikemaster22 (16. Mai 2011)

Bin wieder von der Rhön zurück! Biken war super - vor allem mit dem neuen EDGE 800! Ich habe Trails gefunden, welche selbst mir als ehemals Lokal noch nicht bekannt waren... 

Harburger Berge klingt super - allerdings passt es am Do bei mir nicht! 

Solltet ihr fahren wünsche ich viel spaß!


----------



## Cux_86 (16. Mai 2011)

Können dann ja gucken das wir am we dann in harburg zu viert fahren wenn ihr Lust habt können ja dann auch mal dein neues navi testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CharlesC (16. Mai 2011)

Am WE könnte ich auch wieder. Harburg klingt super und bis dahin funktionieren meine Gorch-Fock-Marathon-geschundenen Knie hoffentlich auch wieder. Ab Kilometer 15 wusste ich wieder, warum ich vom Laufen auf's Bike umgestiegen bin!


----------



## mephdrac (16. Mai 2011)

Dieses WE kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Vielleicht So. - Samstag auf keinen Fall. Ich sag' bescheid. Wenn aber jemand noch unter der Woche hier (d.h. nicht Harburger Berge). Dann muss man mal sehen.


----------



## Cux_86 (16. Mai 2011)

Hab vorhin mit Patrick gesprochen werden donnerstag wohl in cux fahren also wer kurzfristig Lust hat .... am Samstag kann ich nicht am Sonntag währe gut für harburg


----------



## CharlesC (17. Mai 2011)

bikemaster22 schrieb:


> Harburger Berge klingt super - allerdings passt es am Do bei mir nicht!





mephdrac schrieb:


> Dieses WE kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht. Vielleicht So.





Cux 86 schrieb:


> am Sonntag währe gut für harburg


Ich fasse zusammen: Sonnabend passt den meisten nicht (mir auch nicht), Sonntag ist gut...
Ich schlage also vor: Sonntag um 08:15 Ortszeit am Bremerhavener Hbf, Niedersachsenticket lösen und los... Klick!
Alternative um 10:28, dann wird's alldings recht spät und ich habe abends was vor - aber zur Not werden Prioritäten zu Gunsten des Bikens gesetzt!
Das Wetter (Klick!) scheint mitzuspielen, Frank und ich fressen also weniger Staub...
Will noch jemand mitkommen? 1 Platz müsste noch frei sein, wenn Frank, Thomas, Sebastian und ich fahren...
Antworten sind erwünscht - bis voraussichtlich Sonntag!


----------



## Cux_86 (17. Mai 2011)

8:15 ist dann 8:45 in cux oder???


----------



## CharlesC (17. Mai 2011)

Ne, das ist dann wieder 08:28 über Bremen... das ist für uns 'ne Stunde schneller. 
Hatte ich nicht den Link mit der Verbindung angehängt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemaster22 (17. Mai 2011)

Ich kann noch nicht sicher zusagen! Meine Tante und Onkel kommen am Wochenende zu besuch. Mein Onkel auch zum Biken - allerdings haben wir noch keine Planung gemacht. 

Ich melde mich wieder


----------



## Cux_86 (18. Mai 2011)

Ja der hat bei mir nicht geklappt muss mal sehen vielleicht fahre ich dann mit dem Auto kostet mich genau so viel


----------



## Cux_86 (19. Mai 2011)

Wie schauts nun bei euch aus mit Sonntag also währe nach wie vor dabei


----------



## mephdrac (19. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

so gern ich auch möchte, aber es klappt einfach nicht am Sonntag. Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Vielleicht können wir es ja um ein WE 
verschieben. 

Sorry, habe versucht es richtig zu timen, klappt aber leider nicht.

Falls Ihr trotzdem fahrt, wünsche ich viel Spaß!!!

ciao


----------



## CharlesC (20. Mai 2011)

ich wäre dabei, muss aber sehen, dass ich nicht zu spät zurückkomme, da ich abends noch was vorhabe.


----------



## bikemaster22 (20. Mai 2011)

Bei mir wird das am Sonntag wahrscheinlich auch nichts - Sorry! Die Harburger Berge passen bei mir einfach nicht in dieses Wochenende. Sollte sich doch noch was ergeben melde ich mich! Euch viel spaß...


----------



## CharlesC (21. Mai 2011)

Da es den meisten nicht passt mit Hamburg wird das Vorhaben einfach um eine Woche verschoben? Wenn morgen noch eine lokale Tour geht, dann ruft mich bitte auch kurz an...


----------



## Cux_86 (21. Mai 2011)

Mir ist leider auch was dazwischen gekommen wird dann wohl nix dieses we


----------



## CharlesC (21. Mai 2011)

Dann lasst uns mal nächsten Samstag für 'ne Tour in den HaBe anpeilen. Da haben wir jetzt genug Zeit mögliche Termin zu verschieben und das den besseren Hälften/Familien zu erklären


----------



## Cux_86 (22. Mai 2011)

Das ist ne gute Idee würde jetzt einfach mal Samstag anpeilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephdrac (22. Mai 2011)

yo, ich werde, dass auch mal klären. Denke aber es wird bei mir passen.


----------



## Cux_86 (25. Mai 2011)

Moin setze jetzt einfach mal für Samstag 13:00 harburger berge an hoffe das es dieses we endlich mal wieder klappt währe auf jeden Fall mal wieder cool


----------



## mephdrac (25. Mai 2011)

Hi,

also bei mir sieht's noch gut aus. Scheint sa. zu klappen. Bin also wohl dabei, wann starten wir hier in BHV?

Ciao


----------



## bikemaster22 (25. Mai 2011)

Bei mir schaut es Samstag auch gut aus! Ich wäre für einen Zug früher  als letztes mal! Abfahrt BHV Hbf um 0828Uhr - Ankunft HH Harburg um 1030Uhr. Passt das bei euch?!


----------



## Cux_86 (25. Mai 2011)

Ja von mir aus können wir auch so fahren


----------



## mephdrac (26. Mai 2011)

> Bei mir schaut es Samstag auch gut aus! Ich wäre für einen Zug früher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yapp, ist mir auch lieber. Bin also dabei, bin also spät. 08:20 am Hbf. Bis Samstag dann.


----------



## Cux_86 (26. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht es aus mit Charles??


----------



## bikemaster22 (26. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade mit Charles geschrieben! Er hat seine Zugangsdaten für IBC in Bhv vergessen und kann deswegen nicht antworten. Er ist Samstag auch dabei  Bis dann...


----------



## CharlesC (27. Mai 2011)

So, jetzt bin auch ich wieder da: Wie Thomas ja netterweise mitgeteilt hat bin ich morgen natürlich dabei (auch wenn das seeeeeeeeeehr früh (Freitag Hochschulfete (Bierchen))).
Grüße aus der Badewanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemaster22 (28. Mai 2011)

Der nächste Ausflug in die HaBe ist überstanden  hier die Fakten zur Tour: 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/88520188?sms_ss=email&at_xt=4de13766b34adad7%2C0

Greets...


----------



## CharlesC (2. Juni 2011)

Sehr geiles Doku-Tool, das Garmin da hat.

Ich wurde am Montag ins Krankenhaus geschickt, weil sich am Sa. mein Unterschenkel entzündet hat. Bin jetzt über'n Berg und darf mir Antibiotikum und Thrombosespritzen selbst verabreichen. Ich muss wohl aber erstmal etwas pausieren... Eine Nebenerscheinung des Erysipels ist übrigends "Elephantitis", was ungefähr so aussieht, wie es klingt - mal sehen, wann ich meinen Knöchel wieder sehen kann.

Genug gejammert, viel Spaß denen, die das Wetter ausnutzen können!


----------



## mephdrac (2. Juni 2011)

@CharlesC: ui, war dann doch zuviel am Sa.!? Hoffe, es geht bald wieder besser! Wünsche also gute Besserung.

Heute habe ich das Boot gestrichen, hoffe, ich kann es am WE zu Wasser lassen. Mal sehen, ich denke ich werde morgen mal wieder hier rund um BHV biken, doch zuvor noch Deckarbeiten am Boot durchführen. Vielleicht ist ja morgen noch jemand für 'ne lockere Runde zu haben.

Ciao


----------



## bikemaster22 (2. Juni 2011)

Würde morgen auch sehr gerne biken, habe aber einiges in Bremen zu erledigen und denke das ich nicht vor 20Uhr wieder zurück bin... 

Vielleicht klappt es am Wochenende ja noch mal mit dem einen oder anderen Km!


----------



## PatrickD (3. Juni 2011)

Hört sich gut an mit dem We.Ich muss meine mittlerweile regenerierten Italien-verwöhnten Knochen auch mal wieder in die Pedalen stecken.Ich bin ganz Ohr  Greetz


----------



## CharlesC (3. Juni 2011)

für 'ne kleine, kurze, flache, langsame REHA-Runde gegen die Empfehlung meines Arztes wäre ich auch zu haben. Heute abend, morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cux_86 (3. Juni 2011)

Denke morgen bin ich auch dabei wo wollt ihr denn hin


----------



## CharlesC (3. Juni 2011)

nicht falsch verstehen... ich wäre nur bei einer tour in/um Bremerhaven dabei. Ich muss mich echt zurückhalten. Nix langes, nix anspruchsvolles, nur ein paar kilometer treten.


----------



## mephdrac (4. Juni 2011)

Hi,

bin noch voll beim Boot dabei und heute abend gehen wir zum langen Nacht der Kultur hier in BHV - wird bei mir heute also nix. Und ich denke morgen werde ich auch noch am Boot zu tun haben. Es soll auf jeden Fall vor Pfingsten ins Wasser und brauch ich noch Zeit. Daher, wenn überhaupt könnte ich morgen ein wenig, nach dem Streichen. Wäre dann aber eher für eine gemütliche Tour ala Charles zu haben. Mal sehen. 

Ciao


----------



## bikemaster22 (5. Juni 2011)

@ mephdrac: wenn du noch Hilfe fürs Boot streichen brauchst melde dich  

@ All: Charles und ich planen am kommenden Wochenende in den Harz -Großraum Bad Harzburg - zum biken zu fahren! Samstag früh los - nach Ankunft die erste Tour! Abend dann irgendwo Campen mit Grillen etc. Sonntag die nächste Tour und gegen Nachmittag wieder zurück! Wurmberg & Brocken (auf 4km - 550HM ) sind Pflicht...

Wie schauts bei euch aus?!


----------



## mistgabel (5. Juni 2011)

mephdrac schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin noch voll beim Boot dabei und heute abend gehen wir zum langen Nacht der Kultur hier in BHV - wird bei mir heute also nix. Und ich denke morgen werde ich auch noch am Boot zu tun haben. Es soll auf jeden Fall vor Pfingsten ins Wasser und brauch ich noch Zeit. Daher, wenn überhaupt könnte ich morgen ein wenig, nach dem Streichen. Wäre dann aber eher für eine gemütliche Tour ala Charles zu haben. Mal sehen.
> 
> Ciao



Lass dann aber auch mal schön Fotos sehen wenn Du den Kahn fertig hast.


----------



## CharlesC (7. Juni 2011)

bikemaster22 schrieb:


> Charles und ich planen am kommenden Wochenende in den Harz -Großraum Bad Harzburg - zum biken zu fahren!



Mir ist sportliche Betätigung immer noch vom Doc bei Todesstrafe untersagt, aber ich befinde mich auf dem Weg der Besserung. Montag sollte ich eigentlich wieder stationär aufgenommen werden, konnte mich aber wehren und hoffe jetzt, dass ich mich heimlich den Höhenmetern im Harz stellen kann. Alles noch nicht spruchreif - aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## Cux_86 (7. Juni 2011)

Im harz währe ich wohl auch dabei würde dann mit Patrick mit fahren wann entscheidet sich das denn bei dir ob ihr fahrt


----------



## mephdrac (7. Juni 2011)

@charles: Übertreibe es nicht gleich, nicht das nachher die Saison für Dich früher zu ende ist als der lieb ist. Ist nicht zu spaßen mit der gesundheit.


@all: Ich bin auf jeden Fall im Harz aber nicht bei der Tour dabei, sondern auf Verwandtschaftsbesuch. Wünsche euch aber auf jeden Fall viel Spaß. Bis demnächst.


----------



## Cux_86 (18. Juni 2011)

Na wie schauts bei euch aus wollt ihr die Tage mal wieder ein ründchen fahren??


----------



## bikemaster22 (19. Juni 2011)

All,

Frank und ich planen kommenden Samstag von Bhv nach Seesen/Harz mit dem Bike zu fahren! Sind ca. 240km  . Also keine Trails - sonder primär Radwege und Großstadtdschungel...

Bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 20 - 23km/h sollten wir mit Pausen ca. 12h brauchen. Der Zug zurück brauch zwischen 4 und 5h. 

Das ganze natürlich abhängig vom Wetter... 

Wer ist mit dabei?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephdrac (20. Juni 2011)

Selbstverständlich ich . Wäre auch sonst komisch. Hoffe, dass Wetter macht mit.


----------



## Kalles (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo, hier meine Einladung

http://www.augenmerk.de/front_neu.jpg

Gruß Kalle


----------



## CharlesC (24. Juni 2011)

bikemaster22 schrieb:


> All,
> 
> Frank und ich planen kommenden Samstag von Bhv nach Seesen/Harz mit dem Bike zu fahren!
> Wer ist mit dabei?!


Wann soll es denn wo losgehen? Ich bin körperlich noch leicht gehandicapt, aber 240km sind drin! Zur Not breche ich ab und radel' zum nächsten Bahnhof


----------



## bikemaster22 (24. Juni 2011)

All,

auf Grund des Wetters/Wind haben wir die Tour ein wenig verändert! Jetzt geht es nicht mehr in Richtung Seesen - sondern nach Kiel über Hamburg. Außerdem haben wir dann eine bessere Zuganbindung...

Ich fahre um 0700Uhr morgen früh an meiner Wohnung ab! Evtl. bringe ich noch einen Biker aus Nordholz mit, welcher beim 24h Rennen auch mit an den Start geht. 

Frank fährt auch gegen 0700Uhr in Nesse los. Treffpunkt ist dann in Sellstedt an der T-Kreuzung. 

*@ Charles:* Freut mich das du nun doch dabei bist  Würde den THP als Treffpunkt vorschlagen?! 

Gesamt sind es 210km bis Kiel... 

Jetzt noch einen großen Teller Nudeln und dann sollte das morgen klappen 

*@ Uelle:* Viel Spaß und schnelle Beine beim Wurmberg MTB Marathon!!


----------



## Uelle (26. Juni 2011)

Moin-Moin,



> @ Uelle: Viel Spaß und schnelle Beine beim Wurmberg MTB Marathon!!



... vielen Dank. Ging sehr gut. Habe den 8. Platz in meiner Altersklasse erreicht. Hoffe Ihr hattet eine schöne Tour und seit trocken geblieben.

Gruß Uelle


----------



## mephdrac (9. Juli 2011)

Wir hatten eine super Tour fand ich, im nachhinein auch ein amüsantes Ende. Wenn ich an unsere Rückreise Odyssee mit dem Zug (Streik der Lokführer) denke.

Für so eine Tour bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder zu haben. Hoffe, nur dass die Planung dann nicht wieder durch höhere Gewalt durcheinander gebracht wird .

Mal sehen, wann wieder die Harburger Berge rufen.


----------



## PatrickD (12. Juli 2011)

Hey, habt ihr auch Bilder?
Ich war mit Sebastian spontan 2 Stunden in den Harburger Bergen um ein wenig die Abfahrten unsicher zu machen. 2 Klatscher mit viel Matsch und lachen waren auch dabei. Wann fahrt ihr wieder eine flotte Runde?Vielleicht auch einfach mal wieder in der Woche? Bremerhaven war ja an sich auch nicht so übel.  Greetz


----------



## mephdrac (24. Juli 2011)

Tach, hatte die Tage nicht soviel Zeit. Wie sieht es denn diese Woche - unter der Woche aus? Am Sa. kann ich nicht und Dienstag auch nicht. Wer hätte sonst unter der Woche mal Zeit!?


----------



## bikemaster22 (3. August 2011)

Ich bin wieder von meiner Urlaubstrip durch Deutschland (mit dem Auto ) zurÃ¼ck!! Schaut was ich auf der Tour gefunden habe 



```
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6004742448/][img]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6141/6004742448_8dca8287c7.jpg[/img][/url]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6004742448/]Bikepark Wurmberg Harz[/url] von [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]bikemaster22[/url] auf Flickr
```


```
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6004196969/][img]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6016/6004196969_91fe99dd25.jpg[/img][/url]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6004196969/]Bikepark Wurmberg Harz[/url] von [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]bikemaster22[/url] auf Flickr
```


```
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6004196771/][img]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6003/6004196771_60e489a8d0.jpg[/img][/url]
[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6004196771/]Bikepark Wurmberg Harz[/url] von [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]bikemaster22[/url] auf Flickr
```

Leider hatte ich mein Bike nicht dabei - aber der HARZ sollte auf der Exkursionsliste definitif nicht fehlen. Auch wenn die Fahrt durch den Park wohl die eine oder andere UmbaumaÃnahme am Bike mitsichbringt 

Greets

hier noch ein interessanter Link:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaDM5BMJSmA"]âªBikepark braunlage-Wurmberg seilbahn.flvâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PatrickD (4. August 2011)

Wann gehts los?


----------



## Cux_86 (5. August 2011)

Na wie läuft es bei euch so konnten ja mal wieder ne tour fahren oder. Was haltet ihr davon


----------



## mephdrac (6. August 2011)

Hört sich gut an, fragt sich nur ob ich Zeit hab. Momentan habe ich nämlich nicht soviel Zeit.


----------



## bikemaster22 (6. August 2011)

Bei mir sind die kommenden Wochenenden auch schon ziemlich ausgebucht  Heute in zwei Wochen gehts erst mal beim 24h MTB Rennen an den Start 

http://www.radamring.de/

Ich habe gerade eine Mail von einem weiteren Teilnehmer des 24h MTB Rennen bekommen - das Team kann gesundheitsbedingt nicht an den Start gehen und sucht vier Fahrer, welche die Team ID günstig übernehmen!!! 
Wie schaut es aus - habt ihr nicht Lust?! 
PatrickD -  mephdrac - Cux_86 - CharlesC - wäre doch eine coole Teamzusammenstellung  ?! 

Vielleicht klappt das mit dem Bikepark spontan...

Schönes Restwochenende


----------



## Cux_86 (6. August 2011)

Dachte auch nicht an dieses we können ja mal planen


----------



## Cux_86 (8. August 2011)

Lust teilzunehmen hätte ich auf jeden Fall aber was kostet es und wie läuft das ab meine auf der Seite steht nur 7 km Lage strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lost focus (8. August 2011)

Moin 
Rad am Ring 
kann nur von der RR Geschichte (welches parralel am WE gemacht wird)was schreiben...mit dem MTB duch die Kiesbetten etc. Asphalt der Nürburgring Grand-Prix Stecke...und mit dem RR auf der Nordschleife ca. 21km mit Boxengasse und ca 40 min eine Runde...
die meisten Teilnehmer waren mit der Team Betreuung Info etc. nicht zufrieden in den letzten Jahren
vor 3 Jahren hatt Team LANGEN mit den RR Plart 19 von 4oo Teams eingefahren...aber keiner wollte ein 2tes mal an den Start gehen...liegt aber auch an den Höhenmetern und den bis zu 16% Steigung 
Gruß LF


----------



## mephdrac (9. August 2011)

Hi,

hätte zwar Lust, aber leider wie gesagt keine Zeit dafür.

Ciao


----------



## lost focus (20. August 2011)

Hallo MTB Fahrer 
Ich bin am Planen ob ich am Sa. 3Sep. nach Zeven fahre...vielleicht haben ja noch ein paar Kollegen Lust dort den 1/2 Tag richtig durch den Wald mit dem MTB  zufahren, bzw. auch die BMX Sterecke zubefahren.....
Bilder von den letzten Touren mit Mephdrac&Jannik  bei mir auf der Profilseite zum gucken
Wer hatt Lust und Zeit?
Gruß LF


----------



## Cux_86 (22. August 2011)

War das Wochenende mit Patrick in winterberg war absolut geil Bilder folgen. Zum Thema Zeven hatte ich ja nächste Woche Samstag Lust währe cool wenn sich alle mal Wiedersehen kommen.


----------



## lost focus (22. August 2011)

Ja super, war auch dieses Jahr Ostern in Winterberg..grins
Ich denke das wir Zeven so gegen 10-11 Uhr aufschlagen sollten...
Gruß LF


----------



## Cux_86 (22. August 2011)

Gut dann mach ich mal den anfang bin dabei


----------



## lost focus (25. August 2011)

Hallo
na was denn jetzt bleiben wir denn nur zu 3...?..?
Gruß Heiko


----------



## bikemaster22 (25. August 2011)

Sorry, aber bei mir passt es auch nicht in die Wochenendplanung... Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Cux_86 (25. August 2011)

Hmm sieht wohl ganz danach aus


----------



## lost focus (25. August 2011)

Hallo 
Mephdrac wird evtl. auch mitkommen,bzw. Ich werde ihn wieder abholen mit dem PKW
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paul.lahner (26. August 2011)

moin leudde,

also ich komme nicht mit. fahre lieber eine stunde mehr und bin dann im richtigen gelände....
gruss


----------



## Cux_86 (26. August 2011)

Bei Patrick und mir wird es etwas später kommen wohl gegen 9:30 hier los


----------



## lost focus (27. August 2011)

Ja auch ok
wo wollen wir uns treffen.?.Ich wohne in LANGEN...
schön dann wären wir ja schon 5-6 Fahrer + die Fahrer aus Zeven


----------



## Cux_86 (27. August 2011)

Tut uns echt leid aber mussten kurzfristig bei der Arbeit einspringen hoffe das klappt nächstes mal sorry


----------



## mephdrac (29. August 2011)

Tach - melde mich auch mal wieder.

Ich bin dann am Sa. mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit dabei. Endgültig kann ich das aber tatsächlich erst am Freitag sagen.

Also, hoffe - wir sind dann doch ein paar Leute dort.

Ciao


----------



## Kalles (30. August 2011)

Hallo

Morgen 18 Uhr 45 vom Parkplatz www.radsport-schriewer.de
Wer Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen zum Freien MTB Treff !!!

Ein wichtiger Hinweis " TeutoTour " am Sonntag in Bad Iburg. Start 10-11 Uhr.
Einer der stärksten Touren in dieser Region, ein Muß für jeden MTB Begeisterten.
Ich werde dort nicht ausstellen, ich fahre selber.

Wer noch ein Testbike braucht, bitte melden, es sind noch einige frei.
Stumpi HT Carbon 29er in L, 29er Epic in L, Enduro Evo L, Enduro Comp L, Stumpi Elite in M,L u. XL.
Das Damenmod Specialized Safire in M u. zwei Kinderräder 24" Scott Scale RC u. Jr. für die kleineren Teilnehmer.
Außerdem Scott Genius LT Gr. M u. das Carbonmod. Gr. L u. andere.
Die Tester bitte frühzeitig reservieren, ich kann die Bikes nicht alle mitnehmen.

*Schon 14 Tage haben wir schon 2012er Modelle von Specialized auf Lager, Hardrock, auch 29er, Rockhopper, Carve 29er, Camber FSR 29er, Epic Comp 29er, P1 u. Rennräder.
Fast alle in mehreren Farben u. Ausstattung.*




Gruß Kalle


----------



## lost focus (2. September 2011)

Moin so wer ist jetzt morgen dabei,hatt Zeit und Lust und möchte noch mitgenommen werden..??
LG LF


----------



## Cux_86 (2. September 2011)

Wann währe denn treffen?? In zeven


----------



## lost focus (2. September 2011)

Habe heute noch nicht mit Mephdrac gesprochen aber denke wir werden gegen 11Uhr dort aufschlagen und bis ca 16 UHR bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (2. September 2011)

Moin Jungs.

Ich bin momentan in Bremerhaven Surheide, und Gurke immer mal um den Apelner See und auch in der City rum.

Wenn irgendwer Lust hat mir was zu zeigen, bin noch bis zum 17.9 hier oben...

Habe ein 95er Cannondale Mit hier hoch genommen, und will einfach nur die Gegend geniessen...


----------



## lost focus (4. September 2011)

@ Martin..
Hallo Denke das Wir am nächsten Freitag eine Tour fahren werden im BRHV. Nordkreis-Langen 
Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast..
Gruß LF


----------



## Cux_86 (4. September 2011)

Moin habe für in zwei Wochen eine tour nach winterberg geplant wer Zeit und Lust hat bitte melden


----------



## SeBio (4. September 2011)

wär am freitag auch dabei 
kann zwar noch nicht genau sagen wann ich feierabend habe aber alles nach 18 uhr is machbar!
gruss seBio


----------



## TorBo (4. September 2011)

Wenn alles klappt, bin ich auch dabei....


----------



## Seppl0815 (16. September 2011)

Moin moin,

welche Radhändler könnt ihr in Bremerhaven empfehlen ?

Würde ganz gerne meine Federgabel überholen und neue Bremsbeläge einbauen lassen und bin mir noch sehr unschlüssig, wo ich das hier machen lassen könnte.

Schönen Gruss !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lost focus (16. September 2011)

Moin Seppel
Ich habe bis jetzt alle meine Räder( 2x MTB 1x Rennrad 2x Crossrad ) 
in Lilienthal bei Wiegetritt gekauft und laß auch alle arbeiten dort duchführen..
Gruß aus Langen


----------



## paul.lahner (17. September 2011)

@seppl:

was hast für eine federgabel? und welche bremse?


----------



## Seppl0815 (19. September 2011)

Moin,

@focus: Danke schonmal für den Tipp, wobei Lilienthal jetzt ja auch nicht direkt um die Ecke ist. Aber besser ein Stück fahren und dann ein gutes Gefühl bei dem Händler haben.

@Paul: Federgabel ist die Rock Shox Reba sl 80mm. Der Lockout haut momentan nicht mehr richtig hin, wobei mich das gar nicht so stört, aber schadet ja nicht, wenns funktioniert ;-) Und ich würde die dann ganz gerne direkt auf 100mm umbauen lassen. Bremsen sind die Hayes stroker trail.


----------



## lost focus (19. September 2011)

Moin
so wir haben gestern wieder eine schöne Runde im Nordkreis gefahren..sollten wir bald wieder machen..
Bis dann LF


----------



## Seppl0815 (19. September 2011)

lost focus schrieb:


> Moin
> so wir haben gestern wieder eine schöne Runde im Nordkreis gefahren..sollten wir bald wieder machen..
> Bis dann LF



Wo seid ihr denn langgefahren? Bin selbst auch im Norden von Bremerhaven / Langen unterwegs.


----------



## mephdrac (20. September 2011)

Tach, melde mich zurück. Nun sind alle Feierlichkeiten erfolgreich überstanden . Und ich habe wieder mehr Zeit. Werde also versuchen beim nächsten Mal mit dabei zu sein. 

Bis denne....


----------



## lost focus (20. September 2011)

Hallo Seppel
Langen REWE-Markt..
und kommste nächstes mal mit..??
Gruß


----------



## Seppl0815 (21. September 2011)

Rewe ist doch der Markt direkt bei Burger King, oder ? Da bin ich ja schnell hin ;-)

Was fahrt ihr denn so für Touren ? Dauer, Länge ?

Achja und Fahrten im Dunkeln sind für mich nicht so richtig ideal, da ich nichts an Beleuchtung habe.


----------



## lost focus (21. September 2011)

Moin
der Rewe Markt in Langen Nord Schmidtkuhlsweg
wir fahren auch mit Beleuchtung, Ich mache mir zB. vorne 2x Lampen von Trelock dran, das reicht aus..hinten eine...
wir fahren zwischen 1 bis 3 Stunden je nach Zeit
Denke das am Freitag wieder ein Treffen ist
    Heute waren wir auf der Brhv. BMX Bahn habe mein neues 24" er  BMX getestet , jo das macht Spass
Gruß


----------



## Seppl0815 (22. September 2011)

Achso, den Rewe kenn ich aber auch.
Das Problem ist, dass ich gar keine Beleuchtung habe (außer evtl. noch alte Lampen aus meiner Schulzeit irgendwo im Keller...) und auch nicht geplant ist welche zu kaufen, da ich normalerweise eh nur im Hellen umherfahre. Bin jetzt erst vor ca. 1 - 2 Monaten angefangen überhaupt wieder regelmäßiger mit dem Rad zu fahren.
Zeitlich hört sich das gut an, wobei 3 Stunden schon an der Grenze ist bei mir, zeitlich und wohl auch konditionsmäßig ;-) Jenachdem, wie und wo ihr fahrt. 
Meinst du die BMX Bahn im Speckenbüttler Park ? Da wohne ich fast direkt gegenüber... Bist du da öfter ? Ich bin da ehrlich gesagt noch nicht selber gefahren... 

Freitag, also morgen, ist bei mir schlecht, da fahre ich zum Eishockey.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lost focus (22. September 2011)

Moin @Seppl
Ja die in Speckenbüttel...habe mir vor einer Woche ein 24er Zoll BMX gekauft um mit meinem Junior auf der Bahn mitzufahren...auch andere ausgewachsene sind dort auf 24"er BMX unterwegs..
und wie ist das mit morgen, so gegen 15Uhr mit fahren???
oder Lieber So. vormittag..oder beides 
LG LF


----------



## Seppl0815 (23. September 2011)

Hehe, und der Junior fährt dir auf der Bahn schon auf und davon ? ;-)

Heute 15 Uhr werd ich schon auf dem Weg sein, das Spiel ist in Hannover. 

Sonntag vormittag eine Runde klingt verlockend, kann ich aber wohl erst relativ spontan entscheiden. Da muss ich meiner Freundin nochmal ein Wort gönnen. Was für eine Zeit würdest du denn vorschlagen ?


----------



## lost focus (23. September 2011)

Ich denke So. gegen
10 Uhr...Wer kommt noch mit?
Gruss LF


----------



## Seppl0815 (23. September 2011)

Oha, das wird dann ja richtig Frühsport ;-)

Also versprechen kann ich noch nichts, sobald ich was weiss, werd ich mich morgen bei dir melden.


----------



## mephdrac (23. September 2011)

Fahrt ihr jetzt BMX oder MTB am So.? Ich habe zur Zeit Probleme mit dem Knie, daher weiß ich nicht, ob ich dabei sein kann. Melde mich nochmal.


----------



## lost focus (23. September 2011)

Eine Runde MTB..bis dann LF


----------



## lost focus (27. September 2011)

Hallo ja da war ich jetzt am So. und heute alleine unterwegs..mit dem RennRad...
werde morgen mit meinem Junior zur BMX Bahn Brhv. fahren
LG LF


----------



## lost focus (7. Oktober 2011)

Moin
so was ist denn für dieses WE geplant..??
wer hatt Zeit und Lust
LG LF


----------



## mephdrac (8. Oktober 2011)

Tach,

ich hätte wohl Lust. Aber ich bin nicht voll belastbar, da mein Knie noch nicht voll fit ist. D.h. ich kann es nicht stark belasten, was wiederum heißt, nur eine lockere fahrweise. Also, wenn so gefahren wird, könnte ich wohl am Son. Wie ist's denn am Son. ?

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lost focus (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
wir könnten hier im Norden fahren und Jannik wollte auch mit..also ganz Locker...was meinst du wann..??Wie ist das Wetter morgen


----------



## lost focus (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo
Am So. hatten wir eine schöne lockere Runde gefahren und heute waren wir auf der BRHV. BMX bahn am fahren, aber wie ich am Mo. erfahren habe muß ich morgen nochmals ins Krankenhaus und falle nach der OP ein paar Wochen aus....
Bis dann LG LF


----------



## Seppl0815 (4. November 2011)

lost focus schrieb:


> Hallo
> Am So. hatten wir eine schöne lockere Runde gefahren und heute waren wir auf der BRHV. BMX bahn am fahren, aber wie ich am Mo. erfahren habe muß ich morgen nochmals ins Krankenhaus und falle nach der OP ein paar Wochen aus....
> Bis dann LG LF



Moin,

hast du denn den Krankenhausaufenthalt gut überstanden ?


Ich hab die letzten Wochen mein Rad wenig bis gar nicht benutzt, außer einmal ganz spontan in die Wingst und kurze Runden im Park. Aber die Wingst hat echt Spass gemacht (im Vergleich zu dem, was man sonst vor der Haustür hat...). Kennt sich jemand von hier gut in der Gegend aus ? Einige spassige Abfahrten waren dabei, aber da gibt es sicherlich noch viele Strecken, die ich nicht entdeckt habe.


----------



## lost focus (4. November 2011)

Hallo
Ja Ich bin langsam wieder dabei, waren am Mi. beim BMX Training und das ging, werden evtl. am Sa. nochmals zur BMX Bahn und evtl am So. morgen MTB fahren
hatt noch jemand zeit und lust?
LG


----------



## mephdrac (17. November 2011)

So, ich melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Ist kalt in Deutschland - aber MTB fahren tue ich trotzdem. Ist sonst noch jemand dabei. Auch gerne mal unter der Woche.

Ciao


----------



## CharlesC (19. November 2011)

Grüße aus Südengland... Schade, dass ich mein Bike nicht hier habe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene186 (21. November 2011)

Hi Jungs

Ich bin vor einem Jahr zugezogen vom Bodensee. Biketechnisch ein 
absoluter Rückschritt aber zum Ausgleich hab ich mir ein Rennrad 
besorgt, ist aber nicht zu vergleichen . Neulich war ich unten 
am See und hab mir mein Hardtail mithergebracht was schon neun Jahre aufm Buckel hat und jetzt so langsam ausgemustert wird, sprich ich bau mir die nächste Zeit ein neues selber zusammen. Aber ich bin total heiß aufs biken .  Ich bin schon einiges mit meinem Hardtail gefahren, Gardasee und diverse Berge im Raum Bodensee. Auch richtig knackige Strecken. 

Erzählt mir mal von euren Runden die ihr hier so dreht, wieviele ihr seid
und wieviel km ihr so zurücklegt. Gibts hier im Bremerhaven den eigentlich auch ein paar waldtrails oder ein bisschen Steigung oder ist der Deich das höchste der Gefühle  ?

Danke für eure Antworten


LG Bene


----------



## bikemaster22 (21. November 2011)

Bene - willkommen im Norden 

ich bin vor etwas mehr als acht Jahren aus der fränkischen Schweiz hier nach Bhv gezogen! Wie du schon geschrieben hast - bietet die Region nicht wirklich viel zum Biken. Die eine oder andere schöne Strecke gibt es aber doch!

mephdrac und ich haben am Sonntag eine schöne Tour gedreht 

Ich fahre auch erst seit einem Jahr wieder MTB. Streckentechnisch war alles dabei - von der Feierabendrunde über Tagestouren bis hin zu mehreren Tagen... 

Vielleicht klappt es ja das wir uns die Woche abends mal treffen!

Greets


----------



## Bene186 (21. November 2011)

Okay, ja wär super. Ich muss zuerst nur noch das Hardtail ein bisschen herrichten . Ich hab auch schon was gelesen dass ihr nach Harburg oder ins Harz zusammen fahrt. Macht ihr dass öfter oder nur ab und an?

LG Bene


----------



## Xtrashocker (22. November 2011)

Also ich bin abgesehen vom Winter, oft im Deister unterwegs. Zu der etwas wärmeren Jahreszeit versuche ich immer so 2 mal im Monat hinzufahren. Dank Nds-Ticket noch gut leistbar.
Dort gibts ca. 15 Trails (ich kenne selber erst ca. 10) welche überwiegend technischer angelegt sind. Zudem ists mit dem Hardtail zumeist recht ruppig dort (einiges an Felsen und Baumwurzeln). Noch fahre ich aber selber auch ein Hardtail. Mit einem Enduro kommt man dort aber deutlich besser zurecht!

Mein Tip ist absolut der Deister. Vor allem trifft man auch viele nette Biker dort die einem gerne unbekannte Trails zeigen.

Bei Youtube kann man sich einen Einblick verschaffen, wie es dort aussieht.

MfG


----------



## PatrickD (3. Dezember 2011)

Deister sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus. Also da würde ich auch gern mal mitkommen. Fahrt ihr in der nächsten Zeit mal wieder? Fahre momentan nur die 14 km zur Arbeit... ist natürlich langweilig und solange noch kein Schnee liegt..?!


----------



## CharlesC (22. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
ich bin auch mal wieder kurz im Lande, bevor ich Ende Feb wieder bis 20.7. verschwinde. (tut mir ja leid...)
Zur Zeit entlacke ich meinen Rahmen und ein paar Anbauteile auf der Suche nach besserer Optik und ein paar Gramm. Das sieht jetzt schon extrem geil aus - aber ich fühle mich, als ob ich 3 Tage lang nackt Glasfaserisolierung verlegt habe. Alles juckt und piekst, egal wie oft ich dusche und was ich dabei an Klamotten anziehe...
Aufgrund des Neuaufbaus habe ich ein paar Teile über, die (bevor ich sie allen im Forum anbiete oder in die Bucht werfe) ich für eventuelle Winterprojekte anbieten möchte:
1x weiße FOX 32 F100 FIT RLC 2011 (ohne die hässlichen blauen Aufkleber, nur schwarz/weiß), 1500g, dazu LenkerLO li. Shimano/Fox, mit wießen Nokons von 126g auf 83g getunt. Schaftlänge 19,9cm, tapered. 1.800km. VB 550,-
1x LRS American Classics (v. 694g, h. 806g = 1500g), schön und schwatt, Disc only. Ca 10.000km (2007 - 2010). VB 150,-
Ab Mitte Januar voraussichtlich:
1x LRS DT Swiss Tricon S10-CL (XM 1550), Centerlock, hinten ThruBolt Steckachse, mit Ratchet Schnellspannern, schwarz, bis auf weiße Messerspeichen Aerolight, 1545g. 1.800km. VB 400,-
Shimano XTR (M985 - 2011) IceTec Bremsscheiben (Centerlock) in 180/160mm. 1.800km. Paar VB 35,-
1x Vorbau Ritchey WCS, weiß, 100mm, 122g. VB 20,-
1x Steuersatz Ritchey WCS Carbon, tapered. ?g. VB 40,- 
Ich will hier nicht zuviel anbieten, sonst bekomme ich vllt Ärger...
Also, ab Mitte Jan. sind die Teile hier und im light-bikes Forum zu finden.
Bis dahin, Kette rechts
Charles


----------



## Bene186 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hey Leuts

Ich hab vor 2 wochen meine 20mm achse am Vorderrad geschrottet. Ich glaub es wird zeit das 8 jahre alte Hardtail abzulösen. Jetzt bau ich mir ein Fritzz auf. Ich denke ende März wird es fertig sein, pünktlich zum saisonstart. Deister, Harz, ich komme. Vielleicht wenn wir ein paar touren mal um Bremerhaven rum gemacht haben, und wir uns verstehen , auch als Gruppe? 
Im sommer fahr ich definitiv mit dem Bike über die Alpen. 

Bis dahin

Grüße vom Bodensee, da bin ich gerade  
und frohe Weihnachten

Bene


----------



## CharlesC (22. Dezember 2011)

Bene186 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wenn wir ein paar touren mal um Bremerhaven rum gemacht haben, und wir uns verstehen , auch als Gruppe?
> Im sommer fahr ich definitiv mit dem Bike über die Alpen.
> Bene


Ich bin leider erst zur 2ten Saisonhälfte wieder da - ansonsten gerne. Oder du bekommst dein Bike schneller fit und wir biken nochmal Ende Februar. Viel Spass beim Aufbau,
Charles


----------



## CharlesC (3. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Jahr und viele unfall- und defektfreie Kilometer im Jahr 2012! Kette rechts 
Ich bin nach knapp 70 Std. fertig -> das Scale ist entlackt! Hat immerhin fast 100g gebracht (9g an der Sattelstütze, 88g am Rahmen), dafür sieht der Rahmen absolut geil aus.
Ich habe bei r2 bestellt und werde mal die neuen KCNC Razorblade-Bremsscheiben (203/180) und eine RECON Alu-Kassette (11-34) ausprobieren. Erfahrungsberichte folgen.
Außerdem ist der 1190g-LRS (Prince/ess-CX Ray-MMX Podium) auf dem Versandweg


----------



## mephdrac (10. Januar 2012)

Ein frohes neues Wünsche ich auch mal. Wie sieht's denn mal aus. Alle im Winterschlaf oder fährt jetzt auch noch jemand. Sonst muss ich wohl allein mal los. Also - wer hat Lust und Zeit - außer Dienstag ist mir fast jeder Tag recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocktherock (18. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin Mephdrac,

habe deinen letzten Beitrag gelesen, dass du Leute zum Fahren suchst. Ist deine Fahrradtour um Cuxhaven oder in den Harburger Bergen geplannt? Ich hätte Zeit und Lust, vorallem würden mich Harburger Berge reizen, da könnte ich z.Bsp. mit meinem DHler etwas schreddern...
Habe sonst auch noch einen Freerider. Also Biketechnisch ist es kein Problem.
Wenn du noch Lust und Zeit hast melde dich bitte.

Grüße aus Brake
johannes


----------



## mephdrac (19. Februar 2012)

Moin,

@rocktherock: Hi, hatte Dir ja eine PN geschickt. Nicht das hier jemand denkt, ich antworte nicht.

@all: Mein Bike ist wieder fit, Bremse geht wieder und nun bin ich wieder zum Biken bereit. Wer hätte denn noch lust mal so Feierabendrunden zu drehen? Zu zweit oder mit mehreren ist doch lustiger. Also, wer noch Lust hat, bitte melden.

Bis denne

Ciao Mephdrac


----------



## Cux_86 (8. März 2012)

Gehe wohl am Wochenende mit Patrick eine runde in den Harburger bergen drehen wer Lust hat bitte melden


----------



## Cux_86 (9. März 2012)

Fahre mit Patrick am Sonntag gegen 12 in cux los brauchen etwa 2-2 1/2 Stunden bis zur Kärntener Hütte


----------



## mephdrac (12. März 2012)

Tja, ich war in Stuttgart. Sonst wäre ich wohl dabei gewesen.

Wann fahrt ihr denn sonst mal wieder?


----------



## PatrickD (16. April 2012)

Hey, wie sieht es bei der Bremerhavener Biker-schafft aus? 
Traut ihr euch noch aus dem Haus, oder poliert ihr lieber eure Bikes? 
Greetz


----------



## bikemaster22 (14. Mai 2012)

Moin, ich plane kommenden Donnerstag oder Samstag ein paar Km in den Harburger Bergen zu drehen! Wie schauts bei Euch aus?!


----------



## mephdrac (18. Mai 2012)

Tach!

Hatte es leider zu spät gelesen. Sonst wäre ich dabeigewesen. Am WE habe ich leider keine Zeit. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich aber wieder dabei.

Und ansonsten wer auch mal hier so eine Feierabendrunde drehen will, ich bin dabei. Also, ruhig mal melden.

Ciao


----------



## mephdrac (7. Januar 2013)

So, mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen abgeben. Hatte das letzte Jahr einfach zu wenig Zeit. Hoffe es wird dieses Jahr besser. Vielleicht gibt es ja in BRHV und Umzu ja noch welche, die mal wieder biken wollen. Dann meldet euch doch mal. Die Wintersmüdigkeit muss ja mal weg.

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene186 (7. Januar 2013)

Ich bin dabei. Bin jetzt umgezogen nach Lunestedt aber Konditions mäßig schaut es gerade echt mau aus ^^. 

GLG Bene


----------



## mephdrac (13. Januar 2013)

Dann lass uns mal einen Termin finden. Lieber unter der Woche mal abends oder an einem WE?

Konditionsmäßig bin ich auch gerade nicht so fit. Also kein Prob.

Ich würde zunächst mal ne kleine Runde mal abends  bzw. nachmittags unter der Woche vorschlagen, ich kann ab 16 Uhr außer Dienstags.

Ok. Bis denne...


----------



## corra (12. März 2013)

ich nutze das weisse wetter lieber zum polieren und aufbauen


----------



## Bixexmax (18. März 2013)

Hai bin neu Hier komme aus Schwanewede , is nich so weit nach BHV Arbeite da auch ^^
wieso nicht mal in der nähe treffen ? Nen bisschen Fahren  
meldet euch mal irgentwie 
Bix.


----------



## JantheBaer (19. April 2014)

Hey,
ich bin Anfänger und neu hier. Immer alleine fahren ist auf Dauer langweilig, also vlt findet sich ja jemand der mitfährt, wohne auch noch nicht so lange hier und kenne mich in der Umgebung nicht so gut aus, wenn jemand gute/schöne Strecken kennt immer her damit!
Jan


----------



## LordLight (21. April 2014)

Sind anscheinend alle ausgestorben  Würde auch mitgurken so lang es keine 100 km sind  Bin aber auch zu neu um zu wissen wo und wohin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JantheBaer (23. April 2014)

Diese und nächste Woche ist bei mir ziemlich voll, aber ich meld mich danach mal, wenn du Lust hast können wir ja mal ne Runde fahren.

Hab bisher hier eigtl nur die Runde um die WUlsdorfer Baggerkuhle gefunden, die macht aber gut Laune, ist nur sehr kurz. Ansonsten halt Feldwege oder im Wald.


----------



## LordLight (23. April 2014)

Von der Baggerkuhle hab ich schon gehört.Also ich wäre dabei.Es gibt ja noch TV lehe aber scheint nen reiner bmx verein zu sein...


----------



## mephdrac (25. April 2014)

Tach,

ne - sind nicht alle ausgestorben. Bin noch da, war nur länger nicht online. Also, wenn Zeit und Lust, bin für Touren bereit. Allerdings bin ich die ganze nächste Woche nicht da, d.h. ich kann erst ab dem 05.05.

Ach ja, wo und wohin, ein bisserl was kenne ich wohl.

Ciao Meph


----------



## LordLight (25. April 2014)

Dann bist du unser Führer


----------



## JantheBaer (25. April 2014)

Dieses Wochenende gehts mit einem Kumpel in die Lüneburger Heide, allerdings auch ohne Plan, mal sehen was sich ergibt.
Hier kann ich dann auch erst ab dem 05.05. fahren, ich hoffe nur ich kann mithalten, fahr zwar viel Fahrrad, aber hab ein paar Kilo mehr 
Ansonsten falls jemand irgendwie Teile oder Hilfe benötigt, kann ich vlt aushelfen, ich arbeite in einem Fahrradladen


----------



## LordLight (25. April 2014)

Hier in BHV?


----------



## JantheBaer (25. April 2014)

Meinst du den Fahrradladen? Ja, der ist in Bhv


----------



## Deezer (9. Mai 2014)

Mahlzeit Leute, 
ich komme auch aus BHV. Im Juni wird hoffentlich mein Canyon Bike da sein, dann würde ich mit euch kommen (y)


----------



## LordLight (9. Mai 2014)

Bis dahin haben wir auch geile strecken gefunden  Falle erstmal aus da ich mich ordentlich geworfen hab ^^ aber in 2 wochen sollte ich wieder auf dem rad sitzen


----------



## Deezer (10. Mai 2014)

So anspruchsvoll musst  sie mMn gar nicht sein  Ich mache zwar viel sport, doch an MTW praxis fehlt es mir bis dato ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLight (10. Mai 2014)

Das kommt alles von allein wenn man erst mal auf dem Esel sitzt :-D Bin ja auch noch in der phase wo ich vieles probiere und 90 % davon scheitert


----------



## Deezer (10. Mai 2014)

Jetzt sind die 5-6 Wochen Wartezeit noch schlimmer


----------



## LordLight (11. Mai 2014)

Sieh es positiv.Das wetter ist eh gerade nicht das beste.Und 5- 6 wochen sind besser als 6 -7 :-D


----------



## Deezer (11. Mai 2014)

Ich bin mal gespannt & schreibe hin und wieder in diesen Thread. Im sommer habe ich vor für 2 Tage der so in den Harz zu fahren, eventuell finden sich ja mitfahrer .


----------



## LordLight (12. Mai 2014)

Ich wohn da....also ich bin dabei und hab auch genug die dann da mitfahren würden


----------



## Deezer (12. Mai 2014)

Ach echt? Ich dachte du wohnst in Bremerhaven? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordLight (12. Mai 2014)

Ne ich arbeite hier nur.Daher kenn ich mich hier auch kaum aus.


----------



## mephdrac (15. Mai 2014)

So, nun bin ich wieder da. Und von mir aus können wir starten. Also, wer hat Zeit und Lust? Von mir aus auch schon heute ab 17:30 h. Ansonsten außer Dienstags kann ich fast immer (unter der Woche nach 17 Uhr) , am WE muss ich immer schauen, wie ich Zeit habe. Treffpunkt Hornbach-Parkplatz? Hat sich bewährt. Also mal sehen, vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand.

Ciao
meph


----------



## Deezer (15. Mai 2014)

Sei gegrüßt, ich hole mein bike wahrscheinlich morgen und bin dann bereit  lg

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephdrac (15. Mai 2014)

Ok, dann sag' mal bescheid, wie es dir passt.


----------



## JantheBaer (15. Mai 2014)

Bin auch dabei, muss sehen wies geht, weil ich mir das Knie bisschen verdreht habe.
Lüneburger Heide war richtig geil und ich konnte trotz meines stolzen Körpers  gut mithalten, hoffe das gelingt mir bei euch auch. 
Ansonsten hab ich halt erst 18 Uhr Feierabend oder Wochenende dann.


----------



## mephdrac (16. Mai 2014)

Ich glaube heute abend könnte es knapp werden. Wie sieht es bei euch Mon, Mit oder Don. aus? Immer ab 18 Uhr oder später, Parkplatz Hornbach (Bohmsiel) und dann mal schauen? 

Am WE naja, da müsste ich dann schauen, kann ja mal jemand von euch was vorschlagen und dann kann ich sagen ob's geht.

Ciao


----------



## Deezer (16. Mai 2014)

Ich versuche heute mein Bike zu bekommen. Allerdings habe ich heute Abend Baseball und somit könnte das knapp werden. Am Wochenende habe ich meistens Zeit, ausser ich habe m Spiel  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JantheBaer (16. Mai 2014)

Das ist auch nicht schlimm, dann kann ich mein Knie noch bisschen schonen, wegen mir können wir Sonntag Abend ne Runde fahren. Wäre natürlich cool wenn jmd dabei wäre, der ein paar gute Plätze kennt.
Ich kenne wie gesagt nur Wulsdorfer Baggerkuhle und hier in Grünhöfe die Spielplätze geben bisschen was her, aber das wars.


----------



## Deezer (16. Mai 2014)

Kennt jemand von euch einen guten Fahrradladen in BHV? Ich suche nach nem Copperhead 3 2014 56cm.

Sonntag habe ich ein Spiel in Stade, bin also raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JantheBaer (16. Mai 2014)

Haben noch eins im Laden, kanns dir zurückstellen, wenn du willst, aber nicht zu lange


----------



## mephdrac (20. Mai 2014)

So, wie sieht es bei euch am Donnerstag aus? Ab 18 Uhr? Wer hat Zeit und lust?


----------



## Deezer (20. Mai 2014)

Donnerstag habe ich Baseballtraining und Fälle daher aus. Ich könnte ab nächsten Montag. 

Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mephdrac (20. Mai 2014)

Na - dann sollten wir doch schonmal den Montag festhalten.


----------



## JantheBaer (20. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte auch Donnerstag Zeit, können aber auch Montag.

Hab mir heute endlich mal neue Griffe an mein Copperhead gebaut, nachdem ich Sonntag eine lange Strecke gefahren bin und danach den Bulls-Schriftzug in der Hand hatte.
Auf meine Leistung bin ich aber ganz stolz: http://www.strava.com/activities/142615231
Habs auch ganz gut ohne Pause überstanden, nur gestern auf der Arbeit waren die Beine dann etwas schwer


----------



## Deezer (20. Mai 2014)

Dein ernst alter? Haette ich dir so jetzt nicht zugetraut :-D 

Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JantheBaer (20. Mai 2014)

Ja, erwarten die meisten nicht, wenn sie mich sehen, aber hab genug Kraft in den Beinen um meinen Bauch mitzutragen


----------



## Deezer (20. Mai 2014)

Junge, junge.  Bei dem Wetter würde ich auf so einer Strecke wahrscheinlich meine Organe ausbrechen :-D.  

Gesendet von meinem Cynus T5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JantheBaer (20. Mai 2014)

Fahr erstmal dein Copperhead, ich finde, dass Rad motiviert einfach, weil sichs so schön fährt. Also ich fahr deutlich mehr als mit meinem Alten und auch deutlich weiter. 
Trails sind hier halt nicht wirklich ne Herausforderung, also fahr ich bisschen Strecke ^^


----------



## JantheBaer (25. Mai 2014)

Steht morgen?
ich kann halt erst so ab ca 19 Uhr beim Hornbach sein, weil würde nach der Arbeit schon noch gerne eben nach Hause und mich umziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLight (15. Juli 2014)

So , noch wer aktiv hier ? Meld mich mal zurück


----------



## Seppl0815 (14. August 2014)

Moin moin,
möchte mein Rad ganz gerne zur Inspektion und allgemein etwas auf Vordermann bringen lassen (Federgabel, Bremsen etc.). Welches Radgeschäft kann man hier dafür empfehlen ?
Ich kenne eigentlich nur Rad&Tour, das Radhaus in Spaden und Bauer im Bohmsiel, die dafür in Frage kommen. Aber taugen die was ?

Danke schonmal !


----------



## leChris (9. September 2014)

Hey!

Bin auch Bremerhavener, habe mich hier gerade angemeldet und werde mal glatt versuchen dir zu helfen!
Rad&Tour kann ich persönlich nicht empfehlen und bei Bauer war ich noch nicht...
Aber das Radhaus Spaden ist empfehlenswert, der Chef ist zwar ein ganz eigener Typ Mensch aber kompetent und günstig!
Sonst fahr mal nach Mitte zum Fishbike... Er macht eigentlich auch einen guten Eindruck nur kann ich keine Erfahrungswerte zum besten geben, habe bei ihm nur Putzmittel gekauft!

Muss zwar mein Innenlager neu machen aber sollte jemand Bock haben auf eine MTB Tour / BHV treffen kann man ja nochmal schnacken.

die linke zum Gruß


----------



## Pascas (1. November 2014)

Moin Moin, nochmal zuwachs für BHV


----------



## PatrickCUX (14. März 2015)

Moin moin,
mal eben ne kurze Frage. Ich wohne und bike in Cuxhaven, fahre aber zur Arbeit nach Bremerhaven und hab bisher absolut keine Idee wo man dort mal biken könnte  Würd ja gern mal ein paar neue Strecken hier in der Umgebung unter die Stollen bekommen  Also wo fahrt ihr in Bremerhaven?

Happy Trails


----------



## Schiffdorfer (14. März 2015)

Hier in Bhv gibt es eine BMX-Bahn....


----------



## leChris (17. März 2015)

Ja genau!
Sonst gibt es aber nicht viel, außer den Waldwegen kann man vielleicht den Deich ein paar mal rauf und runter fahren!

gruß

Chris


----------



## Plextor (27. Oktober 2015)

Am 8.11.15 findet in der Wingst eine CTF Tourfahrt statt. MTB, Crossrad, Cyclocross.

Das wäre doch mal was !

http://www.tsv-germania-cadenberge.de/#CTF2015-Vorbericht-RStrunck

http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/termine/2015/5.-ctf-Ueber-die-wingst;50461.html


----------



## leChris (27. Oktober 2015)

Ja cool!
Da habe ich letztes Jahr erst von gehört als es schon vorbei war!

Wäre jemand dabei? 

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plextor (27. Oktober 2015)

Kai und ich wollen dahin ja, kommen aus Wremen und Dorum.


----------



## leChris (27. Oktober 2015)

Cool!
Ich frage mal meinen Kollegen und melde mich denn nochmal


----------



## PatrickCUX (27. Oktober 2015)

Die CTF in der Wingst ist cool. Ich war schon die letzten beiden Jahre dabei und werde dieses Jahr auch wieder mitfahren.


----------



## leChris (27. Oktober 2015)

Das ist doch gut zu wissen!
Kollege hat auch Zeit, der muss zwar Abends bereit zur Nachtschicht sein aber 30km Lauf sollte drin sein!

Fahrt ihr mit dem Auto hin?
Wie sieht das Interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft aus?

gruß


----------



## Plextor (29. Oktober 2015)

Mit dem Auto ja, und zu zweit falls man dort ab Dorum zusammen hinfahren wollte? Müssen wir uns absprechen


----------



## leChris (29. Oktober 2015)

Ja Cool!

Denn müssten wir uns wohl auch auf die Streckenlänge einigen damit wir auch zusammen zurückkommen...
Kann sein das ich sogar mit zwei Kumpels dabei bin denn hätte ich noch platz für weitere zwei im auto.

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plextor (14. November 2015)

So waren am Start, es war sonnig jedoch mega schlammig und aufgeweichter Waldboden. Was ja nicht bedeutet, daß es keinen Spaß gemacht hätte ;-) Im Gegenteil, wir konnten den Tag bei herrlichem Sonnenschein und Temperaturen von 9 - 16 Grad genießen.

Eine tolle Veranstaltung was der " http://www.tsv-germania-cadenberge.de/ " auf die Beine gestellt hat !!!!!!

177 Fahrer das läßt sich doch sehen


----------



## Olaf-caad3 (20. August 2019)

Ist hier sonst noch wer unterwegs?


----------



## Plextor (20. August 2019)

Ja immer noch wir ;-) wobei sind in der letzten Zeit eher mit dem Renn / Gravelbike unterwegs. Sind eine Truppe von 6 Mann mit MTB und fahren wenn, oft in Cuxhaven Sahlenburg, Wingst. Wir kommen aus der Wurster Nordseeküste


----------



## Olaf-caad3 (20. August 2019)

Oh, das ist prima,
habe zwar nicht so viel Zeit und bin Wiedereinsteiger, dazu fahr ich noch mit meinem alten Bike...würde wohl noch als Gravelbike durchgehen;-)
Habt ihr regelmäßiges Treffen/Training an dem ich teilnehmen dürfte?


----------



## Plextor (20. August 2019)

Wir laufen alle unterschiedlich von der Arbeitszeit im Schichtdienst leider. Daher wir sind mal am Wochenende wenn es paßt zusammen, oder haben auch schon gemeinsam Touren im Harz gemacht (Urlaub).


----------



## Olaf-caad3 (20. August 2019)

Sahlenburg/Altenwalde sind ja teilweise nette Trails! 
Bin gern auf Entdeckungstouren, suche und fahre schöne Trails hier in der Gegend...
Falls ihr auch Komoot nutzt, findet ihr mich auch dort.
Vielleicht trifft man sich, würde mich freuen


----------



## Plextor (21. August 2019)

Name identisch wie hier im Forum bei Komoot ?


----------



## Olaf-caad3 (21. August 2019)

Ja


----------



## Vollgasfahrer (11. September 2019)

Moin... ich weiß, dieser Workshop findet nicht bei euch statt, aber in der Nähe, in den Harburger Bergen. Vielleicht ist hier jemand der Interesse hat: 
„Ladys Only“ MTB-Workshop Harburger Berge !!!!!
Der „Ladys Only“ MTB-Fahrtechnik und Touren-Workshop startet am 15.09 um 10.00 Uhr an der Kärtner Hütte  "harburger Berge"in Hamburg.
Dauer bis zu 6 Stunden, je nach Wetterlage.
Inhalt:
Ein tolles MTB-Fahrtechniktraining wird in eine lockere und schöne Tour, durch die Harburger Berge, eingebaut.
EMTB Fahrerinnen sind ebenfalls willkommen. 
Themen, wie Linienwahl, Wurzeln überfahren und Kurvenfahren werden besprochen, genauso das Bewältigen deiner "Lieblings"-Schlüsselstelle.
Mit zu bringen, sind Spaß Freund und Lust am Mountainbiken. Natürlich ne Bike, etwas zu trinken und zu essen. 
Anmeldung und weitere Informationen unter www.eriderz.com.
Siehe Link:
https://www.eriderz.com/kurse-und-trainingsmodule/2/e-mountainbike-fahrtechnik?number=EZ10002.11 (bitte nicht verwirren lassen, Anmeldung war nicht anders möglich).
Bitte auf den EMTB Workshop am 15.09.2019 anmelden.
Preis: 89€ pro Teilnehmerin
Freue mich auf euch und den Workshop.


----------

